# Strong Basics, Strong Techniques



## Carol (Mar 2, 2007)

Last year I attended a seminar with Mr. Huk Planas.  One of the things he emphasized to the crowd was the idea that your basics can never be too strong.  He drew a simple analogy to make his point:

"Strong basics, strong techniques.  Weak basics, weak techniques."

Sound advice.

What are some of the ways that you train for "strong basics?"


----------



## exile (Mar 2, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Last year I attended a seminar with Mr. Huk Planas.  One of the things he emphasized to the crowd was the idea that your basics can never be too strong.  He drew a simple analogy to make his point:
> 
> "Strong basics, strong techniques.  Weak basics, weak techniques."
> 
> ...



One thing I find especially helpful is to do all movements in slow motion. Seems simple, but that means slow motion kicks, in perfect balance, full extension... the works. Every roundhouse kick, for example, should be on a literal _pillar_ so far as the supporting leg goes. If you can throw one roundhouse from that stance, in slowest possible motion,  you should be able to throw two, three or four, because your balance needs to be perfect to do a slo-mo roundhous... and it works. That's one exercise I do, both kicking the air and kicking a heavy bag; I do the same for real-leg side kicks and back kicks.

As soon as balance issues enter the picture, slo-mo is no longer an easy exercise, but a real test of, and training for, good technique. If I can move slowly through a sequence of kicks in perfect balance, a fast flowing movement is a piece of cake, because I'm not relying on,  um, `dynamic equilibrium' (aka `linked recoveries'); I'm in perfect control at every phase of every movement. So I find that kind of exercise to be a really demanding test of the basics, and I've noticed that since I started doing it, my kicking techs especially are way stronger.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 2, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Last year I attended a seminar with Mr. Huk Planas. One of the things he emphasized to the crowd was the idea that your basics can never be too strong. He drew a simple analogy to make his point:
> 
> "Strong basics, strong techniques. Weak basics, weak techniques."
> 
> ...


 
For Xingyi it is Santi shi and Wuji stance training. For Sanda, as much as I make fun of it, hitting trees properly is basic. There is actually a certain sound you are looking for from the strike to know it is correct. From Taiji it is both stance training and the long form, done slowly of course. 

I know none are Filipino Martial Arts but those are some of the very important basics.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 2, 2007)

I think that regardless of the art you practice, regardless of the level you have reached, regardless of the amount of "high level" material you have learned, you should still spend 30%-40% of you training time working on the basics.  Maybe more than that.  After all, the "high" level stuff is just basics put together and applied.  

Don't build a house on a foundation of sand.  

I spend 20-25 minutes stretching before most workouts, and about 20-40 minutes working the basics, during most of my kung fu workouts.  Basic strking patterns, footwork, etc.  Then I've got an hour or so to work the "advanced" stuff.


----------



## JasonASmith (Mar 2, 2007)

Flying Crane said:


> I think that regardless of the art you practice, regardless of the level you have reached, regardless of the amount of "high level" material you have learned, you should still spend 30%-40% of you training time working on the basics. Maybe more than that. After all, the "high" level stuff is just basics put together and applied.
> 
> Don't build a house on a foundation of sand.
> Yessir!
> As a student of a Sensei who is obsessed with the basics, I enthusiastically agree!


----------



## bydand (Mar 2, 2007)

The last classes I went to this week were very difficult.  Did we do a bunch of new things? No, it was all basics, and I mean beginning level basics.  We don't really have "set" forms or katas like most arts do, but we do have set basic stances that the techniques "flow" from usually.  The last classes were nothing more than flowing from one basic stance into another, stopping and making the minute corrections to have it right, then flowing into another one.  At first I was a bit disappointed, but after just a couple of minutes, I found I had developed some sloppy habits.  I spent 3 hours total at the Dojo that night doing nothing but the above. (would hate to guess how much more time the last day or two at home and work also) My legs ached when I was done, but man did I ever need that.   I don't know what you do in FMA's but cannot imagine doing basics, and continuing doing them untll they are rock solid would hurt.  Then doing them some more!  I would think the "Strong basics, strong techniques" saying would be spot-on.


----------



## exile (Mar 2, 2007)

In addition to slo-mo, I also consider reaction training to be part of the basics. You face an assailant and they get exactly one move against you, and you don't know what it is. It could be a roundhouse to the head, a groin kick, a sudden move to close the distance with an elbow strike at the end of it. You get exactly two moves, in which to decisively counter their move and finish them. A right roundhouse to the head, for example, countered by moving inward to the attacker while turning sideways and slamming your raised right forearm into their upper arm halfway up, decisively breaking up the attack; then it's dealer's choice, an elbow to the face or a knife-edge to the side of the neck under the jaw. These are basics, in the sense that they're kind of the `atoms' of the primary defensive response to an attack to the head, groin, etc.&#8212;the most common assailant moves (if you look at TKD forms, you notice immediately that hand techs greatly outnumber kicks, much hoopla and publicity notwithstanding). So repeated partner practice of basic deflection/countermove sequences to unpredictable attacks is training in the fundamentals. 

To get the benefit out of these fighting scenarios, though, power is esential. So bag work is a third dimension of basic training. Hard, hard strikes on the heavy hanging bag are crucial for development of damaging power. That's another `basic area' of MA training...


----------



## Carol (Mar 5, 2007)

Great input everyone!

Something my instructors have told us is that when they have trained in the Philippines, the masters there have had everyone do the same move over and over again.   Guro Mike has said that he's had classes where he has been told to do a #1 and #2 strike 500 times in a row!    That takes dedication!  :asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 5, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Great input everyone!
> 
> Something my instructors have told us is that when they have trained in the Philippines, the masters there have had everyone do the same move over and over again. Guro Mike has said that he's had classes where he has been told to do a #1 and #2 strike 500 times in a row!  That takes dedication! :asian:


 
Strong basics are very, very important and repetition is also part of that learning process.  Even if you do not do something 500 times in class you should be practising it alot out of class to get those repetitions in.  Great thread!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 5, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Great input everyone!
> 
> Something my instructors have told us is that when they have trained in the Philippines, the masters there have had everyone do the same move over and over again. Guro Mike has said that he's had classes where he has been told to do a #1 and #2 strike 500 times in a row!  That takes dedication! :asian:


 
Old China, strong basics meant stance training and a lot of it. Sometimes years of just standing in santi or a horse stance or wuji, etc. 

My Xingyi Sifu says you must be able to stand in Santi for 29 minutes per side just to be able to really begin Xingyi. I believe his Sifu said 40 minutes, and that was before he would actually start teaching you the forms. 

Old China punches and strikes were trained and trained and trained 500 times was not uncommon or considered that many actually.


----------



## HG1 (Mar 5, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Last year I attended a seminar with Mr. Huk Planas. One of the things he emphasized to the crowd was the idea that your basics can never be too strong. He drew a simple analogy to make his point:
> 
> "Strong basics, strong techniques. Weak basics, weak techniques."
> 
> ...


Stance work, basic drills that emphasize body connection & bridge conditioning.


----------



## Carol (Mar 5, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Old China punches and strikes were trained and trained and trained 500 times was not uncommon or considered that many actually.



But that was empty hand, yes?  It struck me that what really got Guro Mike wasn't necessarily the repetition, it was the blisteres from doing that many strikes with rattan in hand


----------



## Carol (Mar 5, 2007)

HG1 said:


> Stance work, basic drills that emphasize body connection & bridge conditioning.



Hey HG1!  Do you mind explaining body connection and bridge conditioning a bit more?  That's not something that I'm personally familiar with.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 5, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> But that was empty hand, yes? It struck me that what really got Guro Mike wasn't necessarily the repetition, it was the blisteres from doing that many strikes with rattan in hand


 
It was the same with a staff weapon or a sword or any weapon for than matter stances holding these things and hundreds upon hundreds of strikes. 

And I know I joke a lot about my Sanda training and hitting trees but it is a part of older training from Chinese martial arts, that is all Sanda is actually, bits and pieces of other CMA styles, the stuff they thought was most effective without any qigong. 

Also old Shaolin trainng had some pretty amazing and painful ways to train

In old China if you were training strikes there were styles that used trees. I go out and hit trees but nothing like they would have. 500 palm strikes against a tree or forearm strikes was not uncommon.

There is an old CMA forearm drill that I tried briefly that I do not do, (however I might again, depending on my choice between Sanda and Xingyi - its a sanda thing)

2 people stand facing each other and basically slam their forearms together, like you would if blocking circle up, circle down, come across, however you would block with your arm they would stand there are just slam their forearms into one another to strengthen for blocking just about anything, It was basic training and I can tell you from my brief attempt at it that it hurts. But they would do it for long periods of time and some of these old Chinese Sifu's still do it. 

Some of those old Korean and Japanese guys would hit a wall until they had bloody knuckles and keep on hitting. It was training. 

And the rattan would be equally as painful


----------



## lhommedieu (Mar 5, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> 2 people stand facing each other and basically slam their forearms together, like you would if blocking circle up, circle down, come across, however you would block with your arm they would stand there are just slam their forearms into one another to strengthen for blocking just about anything, It was basic training and I can tell you from my brief attempt at it that it hurts. But they would do it for long periods of time and some of these old Chinese Sifu's still do it.


 
In Tang Shou Tao Xing Yi Quan that's called "Seven Star" drill or training.  You can also train it with shins, shoulders, and hips, and there are variations of patterns, combinations and footwork.  For example, you can train it so the shins and forearms hit together.  Besides the "slamming" aspect that you describe there is also an emphasis on holding your center and creating a shearing force when you strike.  

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## HG1 (Mar 7, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Hey HG1! Do you mind explaining body connection and bridge conditioning a bit more? That's not something that I'm personally familiar with.


 
Shoulder to finger tips are considered the bridge arm. Here's some of the hardening methods: 3 star arm blocking, 18 part hand conditioning & shoulder strikes on a sandbag.

Body connection is a concept used in my school but probably found in other styles. It's a combination of proper alignment, momentum & body weight to produce powerful techniques without losing your root.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Mar 14, 2007)

Since other arts other the FMA have been mentioned.

I have just been asked if I wanted to take over a karate class that mainly has little kids to early teens in it, which I eagerly accepted.  The highest rank is a green belt and all of the children haven't had to much exposure to basic techniques.  So now I get to practice and guide them through basics, what a joy.

But the real jem is that my only adults are an older couple (late 60s) who just want to learn basics and katas.  So my 3rd hour of teaching is devoted to moving up and down the floor executing different blocks and strikes and focusing on katas.  These two are a real inspiration in just wanting to better themselves in their golden years instead of sitting at the house watching the TV. What a good work out.

And speaking of reps and katas.  From the magazine Classical Fighting Arts issue #10 comes this.
"Chosin Chibana Sensei taught that the Naihanchi kata are the basic kata of the Shorin-Ryu system.  In fact, when he began his study of karate under Ankottosu in 1900, Chibana sensei was required to practice the Naihanchi shodan kata around 200 times each day seven days a week, for six months.  That's over 30,000 repettions! Only after this was he permitted to learn Naihanci Nidan"

I just wish I had some FMA students.
Mark


----------



## exile (Mar 14, 2007)

The Boar Man said:


> Since other arts other the FMA have been mentioned.
> 
> I have just been asked if I wanted to take over a karate class that mainly has little kids to early teens in it, which I eagerly accepted.  The highest rank is a green belt and all of the children haven't had to much exposure to basic techniques.  So now I get to practice and guide them through basics, what a joy.
> 
> ...



Both Funakoshi and Motobu regarded Naihanchi as the foundation of their training and devoted the bulk of their training to it. There's a huge depth to the bunkai for it. In a sense, Naihanchi _was_ the martial art that both of them taught, and it's clear from his writings that Motobu regarded Naihanchi as a complete fighting system in itself, rather than simply a kata _belonging_ to a fighting system. The kata can still be approached and trained that way...


----------



## Mark Lynn (Mar 14, 2007)

exile said:


> Both Funakoshi and Motobu regarded Naihanchi as the foundation of their training and devoted the bulk of their training to it. There's a huge depth to the bunkai for it. In a sense, Naihanchi _was_ the martial art that both of them taught, and it's clear from his writings that Motobu regarded Naihanchi as a complete fighting system in itself, rather than simply a kata _belonging_ to a fighting system. The kata can still be approached and trained that way...


 
exile

I once saw an instructor teach on the bunkais present in Naihanchi Shodan, it was mind blowing what he pulled out of the kata.  But the reason I qouted the article was the thought of this person having to perfrom the kata every day for 6 months, 200 times each day before he learned the next form.  What discipline.

Mark


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 29, 2007)

Just one of the basics that I work over and over again is targeting my opponent's weapon/tool bearing hand with a downward or downward angled strike.  This has been proven to me time and time again to work in real time and generally creates a disarm.  I will utilize multiple different methods to get to their weapon/tool bearing hand.  Direct, Indirect, Angled, etc. all work very well and if successful then you have the opportunity to follow up and finalize the situation.


----------

